# BIG girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Half of these does are from a couple of litters born last January off of Babs and Adamant. I had posted back in May that they were full grown, but I was wrong! Some of them grew larger. The black and white does are off of Adamant and Adamantine, who was from Babs and Adamant.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh,you and your scrumptious mice :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

How many mice are in that tank? Do you ever have problems with overcrowding?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Doesn't look like they're overcrowded to me, all the mice look in great condition and their surroundings are lovely and clean. Mice will tell you when they're unhappy with their behaviour and overall condition 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Moustress has amazingly clean mice. She keeps more mice in smaller cages, which is fine, because she keeps them clean, active, and happy!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

One thing we can always say about your mice Moustress, is that they are in lovely condition!! =o)

Have you got a shot of any of them on your hand or something so I can get an idea how big they are?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a thought; I take pix at changing time, so I'm usually moving on to the next one that's ready for cleaning.(Of course I end up handling and playing, one just cannot resist!) When the cage is clean, I take pix, because after that I load the tank up with wheels, tubes, hides, hay, chunks of cuttle bone, wood, oh, and right: FOOD. The girls don't mind the radical change in scenery and furnishings as long as they get food. but after the food is gone, it's really hard to see the girls because of all the furniture and stuff.

Pictures of big girls in hands will appear soon, W!

I've never had a problem with overcrowding; groups like this tend to be related females, because they get along very well with one another. And, as you said, Willow, the bright eyes and shiny coats pretty much say all that needs to be said. This group will remain together their whole life as the population thins when they get old and start to expire. I keep them together in a 10 gal. until there are only three or four, and then they usually go to a 5 1/2 or a medium large plastic tank. Sometimes populations of older does will be consolidated in a ten gal. tank, in which case I throw a 'mixer party' with fresh litter and lots of treats. I've found that switching cages primes them for consolidation by making them smell alike. Just an hour or two does it. Does with young daughters are most prone to territorial behavior so with young does, I will group the young in their own tank, combining does of similar age.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! Barbers!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I need to find out which one wears the whiskers in this cage and move her out to another tank...this would really bug me if I were thinking of showing any of them.

Anywhoo, here are some pix of the girls in hand...


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I love big mice!!! 
but...am I wrong? I can't see any whiskers!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, it has been noted that there is at least one barber in the group. I'm gonna find out which and tranasfer her to a different tank. I don't show, so it's not a huge concern for me.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

It is likely to continue after she is removed because the others have now learned the behavior. It is also inheritable.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be; we'll see. None of these particular does are slated for breeding, in any case. One girlie from this generation has been with Nibbles for about a week and a half.


----------

